

Microsoft Launches Node.js Tools For Visual Studio - Bocker
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/21/microsoft-launches-node-js-tools-for-visual-studio/

======
nkg
"Just when you thought it couldn't be crazier in Redmond" Ha ha ha ha!

